# HUGE Paws....



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I posted this under the Breed Standard, but will post here also:

I am sure this has probably been asked before, but as Many of you know, My Tucker is a rescue. I have no Idea how old he really is, the rescue said Two, but when we had him to our Vet, she promptly said..... uh, NO. Maybe a year to 14mos tops. How do you know when they top out at their adult size and weight? Tucker is about 60lbs, eats like a Horse, would eat constantly if I let him. His Paws are like toilet plungers! while the rest of him looks lanky and puppy like. Not that any of this troubles me, but at what point do things seem to even out, and will he grow into those feet? :crossfing

Thanks for any insight from you wise ones.....


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Our Tucker was full height by about 16 months, and did not fill out until about 2. Sounds like your Tucker will do the same. He looks pretty young it your sig pic. (which is such a great picture! I love goldens and fall colors...). Howl long ago was that?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby still has large feet but the are in proportion to the rest of him. He is reached his full height at a year but continued to fill out until he was about 2 years.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Males typically don't reach full maturity until they're almost 3. And yes he will fill out and grow into those feet.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Tuckers mom.....what a great name for a golden by the way...it just fits the breed!!!. My beloved Tucker whom we lost 3 weeks ago had huge paws also. His breeder on the east coast who is a show judge and breeds to standard said he could not be shown because of his size. He was a bit of a freak but beautiful and agree with the person who said that it was not until about 3 that he grew into those paws. His appropriate weight was about 110 and frankly he did not appear to be that heavy. He just had a big bone structure as evidenced by those paws. When he was a few months old we used to say he had elevator legs. SO if your vet or other golden "officianados" tell you his paws are the biggest they have seen, do not be surprised to see him break 100 lbs. Great picture by the way !!!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, they told us that Lilly will be BIIIIG, too with her giant paws, may be 85 to 90 pounds. Turned out that she has still her big paws and is just 63 Pounds (thankfully).....


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

LOL! Thanks everyone for the answers. @phillyfisher, that photo was taken just this past November, right before Thanksgiving. I giggle at the thought of my scrawny Tucker being a HUGE Golden, but I would be happy to have him look a little more proportioned. I get plenty of comments on how puppy like he still looks.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Tucker looks like a young dog to me, not the 2 yr. + the rescue said. Hank was probably his adult height around 1 yr. but is loosing that lanky look as he approaches 2 yrs.

Fraizer reminds me of my Maggie, a handsome sugar-face. Run free at Rainbow Bridge dear boy.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

He looks about a year old in your picture to me. Our Tucker has big paws, and everyone always commented that he was going to be huge. But he ended up right at about 24" and 78 pounds. He does look heavier, but he has thick coat. I love how stocky and compact he is.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

For some perspective- Tucker @ 1 year, Tucker @ 2 yr, 8mo.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, if MY TUCKER ends up looking like your Tucker man, I would be VERY PLEASED. What a *Gorgeous* Guy he is!! My guys coat is still very short too, the hair on his legs is getting longer, and his feathers are coming in, but he is still very short everywhere else, and still has a puppy coat. Although as of late he seems to be going into a shed, not sure if it's a spring shed ( here in the south it's flirting with spring) or if he is blowing his puppy coat? hmmmmmm.... Tucker does seem much more compact in size, as compared to Frazier, when he was younger, he was taller and around 75lbs for his happy place weight. It's a mystery that I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Your boys are gorgeous!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Jim, I just lost Frazier 3 weeks ago today. He was a beautiful boy,textbook golden. Tucker is a MESS..... ahhhh the perils of young pups!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuckers Mom*

Tuckers Mom

I just love the picture of Frazier and Tucker!

My Tucker, who we adopted from this forum, is 27 mos. and I think he has very long legs and big paws, too!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

The only experience I have with puppies is my brother's dog Blue, a non-golden. Blue was 3 months old and had MASSIVE paws. More worrisome, his legs were as thick as his paws (he had cankles). At almost 2 years of age, Blue is 30'' at the shoulder and weighs 90 lbs. His adoption society people said he had the biggest paws on a puppy they'd ever seen.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is another Shot of Tucker taken that Same Day where you can see how " THICK" his legs are..... I think I may have a big guy on my hands! ( secretly hopes)


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Your Tucker is a good looking boy too! His legs look longer than my Tucker, especially from the front. Tucker's coat didn't really come in until after he was 2. We really did not start taking him to the groomer until after then. Now he starts looking shaggy if he does not go every 2 to3 months. I think you will probably notice the same thing. Tucker's coat was similar when he was young.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Our dear Buckskin had paws like shovels too. When he finally stopped growing he topped 105 lbs.; but he had a huge barrel chest as well and you could easily feel his ribs. Tucker is absolutely beautiful - you two look great together!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

awwww, Thanks everyone! Yep, Hard to believe that someone had given up on Tucker isn't it? He was a rescue out of the Humane Society of all places! and lucky for me, crate trained, housebroken and heartworm negative.... BONUS. I think he's going to fill out beautifully, and really be even prettier than he is right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker's Mom*

Tucker's Mom

Both Frazier and Tucker-gorgeous boys.
Can't believe someone gave up Tucker-what a stunning and handsome boy!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He's a beautiful dog! My Danny has huge feet and long legs. He finally filled out at about 2 1/2-3. He is a bit taller than the breed standard and weighs 78 lbs.


----------

